# 60 degree chamfer bit



## mapletree (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone make a 60 degree chamfer bit? I bevel both sides of 1" plastic leaving about 1/8" flat in the middle. I made a bit and use it in a milling machine but it is not a good set up even though it does get the job done.
Thanks 
Dick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dick

You may want to check out the links below, they may work for you. 

60° Lettering Bits

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=66&p=1

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_sign.html




Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

mapletree said:


> Does anyone make a 60 degree chamfer bit? I bevel both sides of 1" plastic leaving about 1/8" flat in the middle. I made a bit and use it in a milling machine but it is not a good set up even though it does get the job done.
> Thanks
> Dick


Dick,

Do you want 60° angle from the shank or from the the flat surface of the material you are cutting? A 30° chamfer bit like the Freud 40-206 is measured relative to the shank. If you need the angle in the other plane you may be able to run the material on edge.


----------



## mapletree (Oct 26, 2006)

It is 60 degrees from the shank. The plastic has irregular shapes and is wide. Good idea though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dick

Just one more place to get the bits from 

http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P13-2111
http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P13-2129
http://pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_P13-2106

They are a bit high in price (on some of the items) BUT they do have the hard to find router bits .
Like this one ▼
http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P13-2242

http://pricecutter.com/category.asp?c=243788&c2c=ln

NOTE***NOTE*** 
If you have a Oak-Park Box Jig take a real hard look at this jig 
The BIT is On the Right Hand Side of the slide guide ...  looks like Bob & Ricks, almost... hummmm.....

Box Joint Jig w/Push Block
http://pricecutter.com/product.asp_Q_pn_E_400-1255_A_c2p_E_cs_A_Box+Joint+Jig<br>Push+Block

NOTE****
Any one have this jig ▼ ▼,,????, I sure would like to see a snapshot of the backside of the push block.... thanks.

Bj 

Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

mapletree said:


> It is 60 degrees from the shank. The plastic has irregular shapes and is wide. Good idea though.


If you can get by with 64.5° you can use this 99-511:










and replace the bearing with one that is 1-1/8".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Charles,that's a great work around  BUT

I could not find a bearing ( 1 1/8" O.D.) that would fit the bit, do you have a part number for the bearing. ? and a list price for it ... 

THANKS
Bj


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Bj,

Freud item# is 62-148 and list price is $7.60. This bearing is included in our 7 bearing Multi-Rabbet bit sets or can be special ordered from a Freud dealer to get it separately.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Charles

http://www.acetoolonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FRE-62-148

Bj


----------

